# stem choices, aftermarket only?



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

It is my understanding that cannondale doesn't offer a stem I can buy?

Im looking for a 135-140mm stem replacement and looks like Easton or other third party stems are all that available?

I have a caad10 4


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Cannondale dealers can get you Cannondale stems... or there are truck loads on ebay. The question is why? Cannondale does a lot of good products but apart from their OPI mountain bike stem/steerers, their stems have nothing special, they're just OEM level stems that are doing their job but you can probably get lighter, stiffer, nicer stems from aftermarket component companies. There are reasons why higher-end Cannondale bikes don't come with Cannondale branded stems... and that there are so many Cannondale stems on ebay.


----------



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

What stem would you recommend?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

MrHollick said:


> What stem would you recommend?


C'dale Evo's come with FSA parts including stems, bars, etc. I put the 0S-99 stem on my CAAD10. It's alloy (very strong) and lighter than most carbon stems. Got it on Ebay. Any of the FSA stems are good though. 

OS-99 Stem

STEMS - FULL SPEED AHEAD BIKE COMPONENTS


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

MrHollick:

Dial in the degree rise and length that you require foremost. Then, look at what's available that suits your need. Don't forget to read the reviews on the stem that interest you (is it flexy, prone to any specific failure, difficult to install, etc). 3T, Ritchey, Easton, Thomson, FSA, Enve, ITM, Profile Design, Zipp, Bontrager, (too many, sorry if I forget a manufacturer of your liking) make stems that should fit your requirements. 

Look any of the online retailers as they usually sell the most popular items. Also, make sure to get a stem that has a carbon steerer tube compatible clamp. The design that the Thomson Elite features is not compatible with carbon steerers. 

C.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thomson states their X2 is compatible, but you say it isn't?

* I'm a Thomson fan and follow them closely. Nearest I can tell there were rumors of their stem damaging carbon steerers circa 2005. Thomson is one of the highest regarded companies in the industry, imo. I run their Elite X2 and love it! I have the Masterpiece seatpost, X2 stem, and have been waiting for the release of their carbon drop bar to complete my CAAD10. I was just curious as to what information you were citing in stating the Elite stem would damage the steerer tube.

Unfortunately for the OP, their largest listed size is a 130. If you think you can fit that size, I encourage you to give the X2 a look.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

No offense, but a 130-140mm stem seems awfully long for someone who seems a bit new to the sport. Why are you needing such a long stem?

Most stems might be hard to find beyond 130mm btw.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> Thomson states their X2 is compatible, but you say it isn't?.


Hi EuruoSVT:

My bad, I got the model name incorrect. The X2 is perfectly compatible with carbon steerer tubes. Heck, I have one my CAAD9 with a Ritchey WCS carbon fork. It's the stem that the X2 replaced when road handlebars migrated to 31.8mm.

Here's a picture of the Thomson Elite Threadless stem that is not compatible with carbon steerer tubes.

View attachment 259554


I had that stem on my CAAD4 when I ran with the original fork. Loved that stem and I thought it was far stiffer than the X2, although the X2 is quite a bit lighter. However, the only thing that would ever replace my X2 is probably an X4 (I know it's for Mt. Bike but it works for road as well).


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

No worries, CHL. Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:


----------



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

Guod said:


> No offense, but a 130-140mm stem seems awfully long for someone who seems a bit new to the sport. Why are you needing such a long stem?
> 
> Most stems might be hard to find beyond 130mm btw.


Well the guy at the LBS who does the fittings put that size on my Cannondale tandem my wife and i ride so he said i need that size for my new bike.

Perhaps you could explain to me what putting a longer stem does? Like you said Im new rider and am just going by what the guy at the bike shop says.

I would like to know what the difference between the stock stem and the longer 135mm stem is? Is the guy just trying to sell me extra stuff I don't need?

So if you can tell me what putting a longer stem results in that would be great thanks


----------

